
On Starting a Top Syndicate and Turning Tinder into #1 Revenue App [audio] - jeffmorrisjr
http://thesyndicate.vc/ts-jeff-morris-jr-on-starting-a-top-angellist-syndicate-while-turning-tinder-into-1-revenue-app-in-world/
======
biztos
This is probably off-topic for an interview with the "Director of Product
Management – Revenue" but having started using Tinder I'm a little shocked at
how buggy the app is for such a huge moneymaker.

I'm on iOS, so maybe Android gets all the QA... er, love.

(Also I'm pretty sure one's view of the Tinderverse is skewed to enhance the
subscription, um, stickiness. Which might not be so off-topic.)

~~~
eugeneionesco
Tinder on iOS also is buggy, at least in my experience.

~~~
jeffmorrisjr
Sorry to hear that! If you have any specific feedback or bugs, definitely let
me know. I'm @jmj on Twitter.

~~~
throwaway20938
Personally I have a app crashing bug on android where a certain person shows
up (always a few swipes in) and the app goes down. This means I get maybe 1-4
swipes before I have to relaunch.

The account always shows up strangely with a large blue gradient over the
image with a star, and a blue star next to her name.

------
AbenezerMamo
Great episode!

